# Advice for 15wo Ragamuffin kitten - urinated outside litter box



## Rapscallion (Oct 14, 2013)

My girlfriend and I have two beautiful 15 week-old Ragamuffin kittens (Jack & Arthur) that have been a joy to have around our home for the 2 weeks we've had them. We came home yesterday to discover that Jack had somehow managed to push open a door (which swings shut) and trap himself in the dining room. We freed him and he seemed perfectly happy, though both kittens were meowing a lot as we arrived home.

We took some measures to make the door more difficult to open (it's the only door in the house that doesn't latch when closed!), but in spite of this he managed to trap himself again today. When we arrived home there was a nice solid present waiting for us in the dining room. We freed the poor thing so he could be comforted by his brother, and he seemed happy as they played for a bit.

About 30 mins later I watched him walk to the front door and squat down - when he moved I saw that he had urinated on the wooden bit by the door. We were totally shocked as they have both been perfectly behaved since day 1, taking to the litter boxes as soon as we got them home.

My girlfriend thinks it could be due to the stress of being trapped in the dining room for some time today, but after watching him play happily for 30 mins before the event I do not share this opinion.

I'm a little worried, and wondering if I should take him to the vet. Another thing to note is that they have both been sneezing occasionally since we got them - the breeder said this was normal as they'd had their final vaccinations the week we'd picked them up. Any advice you fine people could offer would be greatly appreciated!


----------



## ellsbells0123 (Oct 4, 2011)

Congrats on your new arrivals 

Please can we have some pictures.

I also have a RagaMuffin  They are a wonderful cats.

I always get my kittens checked at the vets when I get them.

If he did a wee on a mat then I would get rid and bye a new one and see how he goes.


----------



## chillminx (Nov 22, 2010)

ellsbells0123 said:


> > If he did a wee on a mat then I would get rid and bye a new one and see how he goes.
> 
> 
> [Just to clarify that ellsbells means "get rid" of the soiled mat, not the cat:biggrin:]
> ...


----------



## Rapscallion (Oct 14, 2013)

Thanks for the replies. We've ordered a little device that will keep the critter from pushing the door open in the future. Thankfully we've not had any further incidents and he seems perfectly happy again, but I'll keep a close eye on the little guy. I think the explanation you provided of the concentrated urine sounds likely.

Attached are images of the little fuzz balls


----------



## ellsbells0123 (Oct 4, 2011)

They are adorable :001_wub::001_wub::001_wub::001_wub::001_wub:

Which breeder did you get them from?


----------



## chillminx (Nov 22, 2010)

I think I am in love! :001_wub::001_wub::001_wub: They really are _exceptionally_ gorgeous kitties. 

I've always liked Ragamuffins, they are such lovely looking cats. You are very lucky!

Would love to see more photos, as they grow.


----------



## CAPA7 (Jun 23, 2012)

My God, they are STUNNING! You are so lucky!


----------



## Rapscallion (Oct 14, 2013)

Thanks everyone 

We love them to bits and are very proud of them. Our breeder was Christine:

ragamuffin cat breeder, authentic RagaMuffins from Co Founders of the breed in the UK

I hope she doesn't mind me dropping her name! She is an excellent breeder and a very nice lady, all of her litters look stunning. They have a Facebook page that is updated very regularly too, I recommend a visit!


----------



## ellsbells0123 (Oct 4, 2011)

Rapscallion said:


> Thanks everyone
> 
> We love them to bits and are very proud of them. Our breeder was Christine:
> 
> ...


That's where I got Chester from  Chris is lovely.


----------

